# Palmy ON! - Vid update



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Met Rodpac and Dazza down at 9th this morning... greeted by no wind and 3ft surf.

We all managed to get out okay... Rodpac and dazza headed straight out to the reef while I tried for livies.... couldn't get any, so I made my way over to the main reef. Hooked 5 and landed 2 Spanish on the humble pilly rig ;-) After my first hit I barely clicked the spool into gear and I instantly hooked up... palmy really turned it on... only a few boats, no wind and a bit of swell :twisted:

We all got cleaned up by the shorey... but dazza managed to catch a nice one from the outer break 

Back in at 7am and snapped a couple of quick pics






Feel free to add pictures and vids fellas...

Happy Days!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Well Done guys.

Some beauties there.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Cracker of a day!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Gee those pro fishas look nice, might have to get me one...


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys, top stuff.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great fish there and back by 7am how cool!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Great fish there and back by 7am how cool!


Certainly great fish, Jim, but with those conditions, Carnster would have bagged out, caught a wave in, and been back home by 6am! 8)

Well......... wouldn't he! :twisted:

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hehehe, will be carnage down there this weekend now.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

What a sesh, great photo's

Well done


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great catch boys.
Damn I hate you week days fishmen. :twisted: :lol:



Beekeeper said:


> Certainly great fish, Jim, but with those conditions, Carnster would have bagged out, caught a wave in, and been back home by 6am! 8)
> Well......... wouldn't he! :twisted:


"I know Jim didn't mean it, he still just a bit upset that Greg caught "HIS 88cms Snapper.
Once he has his Cocoa drink, he be right. :lol: 


Paulsod said:


> Damn I hate you week days fishmen. :twisted: :lol:


I did mean it. :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Paul


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding boys   where's the video rod & Daz?
Cheers
Ant


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

paulsod said:


> Great catch boys.
> Damn I hate you week days fishmen. :twisted: :lol:


I agree, haven't been able to get out fishing for a few weeks to try out some new rigs because of the weather and now you post this.

Well done guys!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Got to love it when everyone comes home with fish, sounds like a dream morning!


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

A great morning out on reef ,with only a few boat's out , there was plenty of water to troll .
I did manage 3 Spanish , 1 of which nailed my new designed rig , with another 3 hits without hook up .
Its a long day , fishing , work ,then squash ,I haven't put a vid together yet although Rods nailed it with another great vid  
So that brings me to a total of 4 Spanish now Salti .Thanks!!
Nice to be amongst the action with the guys !! 
Cheers Darren.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Palmy you say? Bullshit. ;-)
> ...


It was quiet this arve, i only landed 1 spanish (no 20 salti) and lost 2 big ones mid fight grrrr, but any day u can catch a mackeral is a good day. Was a boat and a jet ski out there but they donutted; serves them right for going out in such crap weather.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

dazza11 said:


> A great morning out on reef ,with only a few boat's out , there was plenty of water to troll .
> I did manage 3 Spanish , 1 of which nailed my new designed rig , with another 3 hits without hook up .
> Its a long day , fishing , work ,then squash ,I haven't put a vid together yet although Rods nailed it with another great vid
> So that brings me to a total of 4 Spanish now Salti .Thanks!!
> ...


Gr8 work Dazza, gotta love it when a rig comes together. M8 can u text or call me i lost your phone no.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> It was quiet this arve, i only landed 1 spanish (no 20 salti) and lost 2 big ones mid fight grrrr, but any day u can catch a mackeral is a good day. Was a boat and a jet ski out there but they donutted; serves them right for going out in such crap weather.


Crazy Carnster does it again! haha out in the slop and comes up with the goods again ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top vid Brodie working it for the cam m8. The ladies will b lovin ya style. 8) 
Gee the young guns are steppin up atm, i like it. ;-)


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> Top vid Brodie working it for the cam m8. The ladies will b lovin ya style. 8)
> Gee the young guns are steppin up atm, i like it. ;-)


Its actually quite amusing watching the footage because its funny to see yourself, the facial expressions are what crack me up&#8230;

The first fish I landed i only just clicked the drag over and 6 paddle strokes later i hooked up&#8230; there was plenty of action on the sounder&#8230;


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Top vid Brodie working it for the cam m8. The ladies will b lovin ya style. 8)
> ...


I liked the fact that u claimed it and put on a show, i could tell that u were really enjoying the moment and extracting the most out of it. 
Forget the TV kids it's the brorodazza show 4 me.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> brolans said:
> 
> 
> > carnster said:
> ...


It is good fun out there&#8230; beats siting at home or sleeping&#8230; :lol: and nah mate&#8230; its the brododo show ;-) haha

I had all the 5 hits on the same rig so i made up a few more tonight and tweaked them a bit (sort of like a rudder..) Tested them in the pool and boy oh boy do they swim well&#8230; now I just need to get out when the weather settles and see if the mackies like em..


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

It's very satisfying when u tinka with a rig and it works.


----------

